

Reasons Not To Build Dashboards From Scratch - thingsilearned
http://chartio.com/blog/2013/04/10-reasons-to-not-build-your-own-dashboard

======
whicks
Having just registered this account (and subsequently reading the news
guidelines[1]), I feel like the title you posted clearly goes against this:
"If the original title begins with a number or number + gratuitous adjective,
we'd appreciate it if you'd crop it. E.g. translate "10 Ways To Do X" to "How
To Do X," and "14 Amazing Ys" to "Ys." Exception: when the number is
meaningful, e.g. "The 5 Platonic Solids."."

However, this didn't stop me from reading the article, which honestly felt a
bit condescending (this line stuck out: "And don't kid yourself that it will
ever look pretty. Without a designer's input, charts have a funny way of just
not going well together."). As a young developer who is constantly looking for
new (or new to me) and exciting tools, this is the sort of thing that turns me
away from an otherwise handy or useful tool.

[1] <http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

------
thingsilearned
Thanks for the feedback. I've been a member for 5 years and was unaware of
that rule. I just re-reviewed the rules. Thanks for pointing them out.

Also apologies that it came off as condescending. I was experimenting with a
bit of a different style of post and writing, attempting to come off a bit
quirkier. I've learned that its definitely a style that doesn't go well with
the HN audience :).

